# My face stinks



## teb (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello I am new to this forum and I am hear to find out how to get and keep glowing angelic skin.

I went on a 5 day fast about 3 months ago. I only drank water and took a few supplements. During and after that fast I was absolutely drop dead gorgeous. My skin was awesom. Radiant. I never looked so good. I was meeting men left and right. I want my skin to always look like that.

I have made up my mind to give up my muched loved junk food. (mostly candy) That's the first thing I am going to do.

I just finished reading a book called "about Face a plastic surgeons 4-step nonsurgical program for younger beautiful skin" by Gregory Bays Brown, M.D.

So I am going to do alot of the things he suggested.

Here's my problem and it's embarrassing:

Parts of my face have an odor. like my chin. and around my nose. I have efoilated and used alcohol on my face but that odor remains, what can I do?


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ummm, I really don't have any advice for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But taking in supplements and NO food.. even for great skin, it's not good to neglect eating. It's really not.


----------



## patsluv (Mar 25, 2006)

Maybe it's some internal issues? My advice is to check with a doctor.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree with patsluv, go to a doctor, or maybe even a derm. Have tried a google search?


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry i cant help u i never heard of that ..im sure the girls will help u out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

First off, I wanted to say hello and welcome to MuT! I'm Lisa from Texas.

Fasting is a very healthy, beneficial thing to do for your body and will definitely show the benefits on your skin as you saw.

You might experience an odor during or after fasting or cleansing interally but normally this will be a body odor. How do you know that your chin and nose smell? This is just a suggestion, but is it possible that you might have sinus trouble and be smelling that instead?


----------



## jen19 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was also going to suggest a sinus problem. Once my cousin spent days looking and sniffing around her house, she swore up and down that her cat was using a spot somewhere other than the litter box. She could smell it everywhere she went, it was driving her nuts--and then she found out she had a sinus infection. So, they CAN smell pretty bad. And I've never heard of parts of the human face giving off an odor, unless you have the dreaded human flesh eating bacterial condition on your face, which would be pretty obvious. Go see a doctor, it could be serious if it smells that bad, he can give you an antibiotic and a medication to drain your sinuses.

Good luck


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 26, 2006)

XD flesh eating bacteria!! :sdrop: :laughno:


----------



## momof3 (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree, Fasting and drinking water can be very beneficial. It really helps cleanse and rejuvenate your body along with some exercise you will feel like a million dollars! Now about that smell, I would check with a doctor sounds like an infection.


----------



## elljmz (Mar 26, 2006)

What about a bad tooth? Perhaps you have a loose crown or filling? Well if food got caught in there well we all know how bad rottetn food smells. Just a thought. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to MuT!


----------



## LVA (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry i can't help u ... but ... .wish i could fast like that .... but ... i'm such a pig


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 28, 2006)

i would be interested to know how you can smell a certain spot on your face and say it has odor? please explain.

i am a raw foodist and i fast regularly for my protocol--i would NEVEr recommend fasting for more than a day on water, and NEVER ever take supplements during a fast--if you want a really good supportive fast, i would do a google search on the master cleanser, or look up stanley burroughs or get his book, the master cleanser...

during a DETOX, the body will try and shed toxins--which can come through the tongue, the skin, the sinus cavities, etc, and you will have an odor...i remember going through a period of detox where i smelled cigarette smoke constantly for weeks--i had previously been a smoker, and my body was finally letting those things out of my body...it was trying, but i got through it.

the most important thing for people to realize is to GO slowly wiht detox...and transitionining away from bad foods and into good foods--you CANT just go 100% organic and raw in a day and expect your body to say happy days--its USED to all the bad stuff--so, go slow--fasting for 5 days without support is detrimental to your health--you start to eat your own organs and your own muscle...trust me on that...

do no more than one day on a water fast...all else shoudl be supported in a fasting facility if you are doing water fast--or do a juice fast...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and NO alcohol on your face! that only causes a backlash of oil and irritation!


----------



## Skylar2ups (Jun 22, 2009)

My face well just my chin also smells, and the way I know is if I touch my chin I can smell this god awful odor it's a bit disgusting... and I really don't do anything to make it smell this way but my chin is kind of "deep" it's strange.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 22, 2009)

Old thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Skylar2ups (Jun 23, 2009)

Oddly enough that doesn't mean that an answer is here. Beecause their isn't one and I for one would like to know whats up with my face. But thank you, there for a minute I didn't know what the dates next to each reply were.:croc:


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 23, 2009)

It's no biggie. We just try to keep the newest threads upfront to keep up our most current info. There's nothing wrong with starting a new thread either. Plus, a lot of these older threads were started by members who don't log on anymore and you might not get the help you're looking for as if you were to start a fresh one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This way if you have any questions someone here might be able to help you better and quicker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## morgan522 (Jun 23, 2009)

you probably should check with a doctor on a safe way to take care of that.


----------

